# Rlt 73 Mechanical Pilots Chrono



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very very nice.....is it swiss or chinese mech in that Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very smart, Roy B) :rltb:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT Watch Co. Military Style Pilots Mechanical Chronograph.

Seagull TY2903 hand wind 30 minute chronograph and 24 hour military time, 48 hour power reserve.

44mm 316L Stainless steel case, screw on display back. Case is 13.8mm Thick. Domed mineral crystal.

Black dial with C1 Swiss Superluminova luminous markers and hands.

4mm Thick Fleiger soft calf leather with white stitching and rivet.

Brand New in box with warranty.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

love that movement roy...it looks very very pretty.......


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

:wallbash: If only I hadn't pulled the trigger on a Magrette Regattare Chronograph :taz:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really really like it! .... Is it a screw down crown?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I really really like it! .... Is it a screw down crown?


No Jason, I would not personally have a screw down on a manual wind.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

That is your best watch yet


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> That is your best watch yet


Thank you,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Forgot to mention that it has the new applied logo too :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I really really like it! .... Is it a screw down crown?
> ...


Really glad you said that, I think screw downs on a manual wind is a right pain in the jacksy, I had a Poljot that had one and I could never see the point.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So..... Whos gonna ask the obvious question?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

jasonm said:


> So..... Whos gonna ask the obvious question?


Eh?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

robert75 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > So..... Whos gonna ask the obvious question?
> ...


How much.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

trackrat said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Its on the sales bit


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£249, its now on the sales site : http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=287


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Top watch Roy, looks like an absolute bargain at that price, time to go shake the piggy bank..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

NickD said:


> Top watch Roy, looks like an absolute bargain at that price, time to go shake the piggy bank..


Thanks Nick :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoops! Yeah, I meant cost, thats a great price...... When my blummin house sale / move / financial leaching is over with in a month or so I think I will deserve a treat :thumbup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have three of these left then it might be a couple of weeks waiting time before I have chance to do any more. Busy Busy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Busy is good... :yes:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Back from pub, piggy bank duly raided and order placed - the BT should be with you tomorrow Roy  .

Oh, and what may be a daft question; why is it that they are always 30 minute timers? I'd love one that times to 45 minutes for my refereeing, but I've yet to see one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good Roy, keep them coming... RLT 100 in no time


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey, you wait for one RLT and three come along together!

Great looking watch, excellent size and good price. I think that applied logo makes a massive difference Roy, keeps the dial looking pristine and ultra professional.

Now how about one with a carbon fibre dial... :lol:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That is lovely, really cool looking watch. Well done Roy :notworthy:

This is making my wallet itch.. must resist, must resist !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Really nice. Lovely dial design. Shame about those pushers, though..... They stand too high for me.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Many thanks for the excellent service as ever Roy, the watch turned up at lunch time and I'm over the moon with it. If my daughter will allow me to use her camera (doubtful), I'll put a few pictures up.

Highly recommended to any waiverers.


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

That is a realy nice watch that you have made, it looks stunning and looks a hell of a lot more then Â£250 :yes:


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice watch............great price.


----------



## JonathanH (May 15, 2012)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I really really like it! .... Is it a screw down crown?
> ...


If you dont mind my asking, why is a screw down a bad idea?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonathanH said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Just because it needs winding every day and it may wear the threads and seals on a screw down crown a lot quicker than on a auto would.


----------



## JonathanH (May 15, 2012)

Roy said:


> JonathanH said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Thats was a big "Duh!" moment on my part. Thanks!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 12, 2012)

I want one of these too but Dad keeps selling them all,


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bargain of a watch for that money Roy


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Curtis said:


> I want one of these too but Dad keeps selling them all,


which bodes the question: What timepiece does Curtis Son Of Roy wear ?


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

Got one, very pleased with it!

:rltb:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a birthday coming and am seriously considering one of these crackers as my next purchase.

Being a tenacious researcher I stumbled across this Ticino watch, which on the face of it seems to be identical.

http://watch-nerd.com/reviews/review-ticino-vintage-pilot-chronograph/

More than anything else, I'm curious as the lineage of the RLT 73. Is this Ticino just a rip off?

Thanks


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my favourite of all Roy's offerings and definitely on my wanted list.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

freestyle_gus said:


> I have a birthday coming and am seriously considering one of these crackers as my next purchase.
> 
> Being a tenacious researcher I stumbled across this Ticino watch, which on the face of it seems to be identical.
> 
> ...


Generic components, different assembler / maker and branding....

The 'extra' you get with Roy is superb service and a real person to deal with...


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

jasonm said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a birthday coming and am seriously considering one of these crackers as my next purchase.
> ...


Easily my favourite watch at the moment - looks it's best on a nice vintage look brown/tan strap!


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

jasonm said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a birthday coming and am seriously considering one of these crackers as my next purchase.
> ...


Thanks Jason. That's what I suspected. I think this may be the one


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

stew1982 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > freestyle_gus said:
> ...


Indeed it does, VERY nice.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats just my cup of tea better start saving


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Really thinking of ordering one if these, are there any more real world photos?


----------

